# Who wants to fish 11/10 and 11?



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Ill be going to fernandina beach area every weekend for the next 4 weekends. let me know.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Nov 10th is the Marine Corps birthday...it is my patriotic duty to get drunk...but I'll be thinking about ya


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

you were in the army, like you need an excuse ;D


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

i was in the navy do i get a day off


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> you were in the army, like you need an excuse ;D



You know what A.R.M.Y stands for...


Ain't Ready to be Marines Yet ;D ;D ;D


And I like the Navy just fine...part of the team...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey, does the Chair, I mean Air Force count?


----------

